# This Christmas, CEM stands for "Countdown Every Minute"



## CEM Store (Dec 17, 2009)

I understand many of you will be away from your computers during the Holidays...But Christmas is coming early for CEM customers.  December 22rd, CEMproducts will have a "Countdown Every Minute" Sale which will only last ONE hour!  Sometime during December 22nd, during business hours, CEM will have a SALE which you guys will be talking about until Christmas 2010!  

And, for good measure, CEM will be having additional savings to close out the New Year.. 

Tick Tock, Watch the Clock.. Santa is coming early at CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2009)

Sale Teaser!!! Tuesday December 22!!! Sale is time specific, only lasts an hour, the faster you buy, the more you save!!! Be sure to check the boards when the sale is posted, or sign up for our twitter account and be the first to know when the sale starts!!!

CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 22, 2009)

is the sale starting soon????


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 22, 2009)

CEM Store said:


> Sale Teaser!!! Tuesday December 22!!! Sale is time specific, only lasts an hour, the faster you buy, the more you save!!! Be sure to check the boards when the sale is posted, or sign up for our twitter account and be the first to know when the sale starts!!!
> 
> CEM Store (cemproducts) on Twitter




Hopefully I can do it through my Iphone haha. I'm going to be on the road all day today!  And damn you CEM, I've always been anti Twitter, now here I am checking it every hour because of you!


----------

